
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead - Jarred
https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425?hn=1
======
hyperluz
[https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03...](https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425)

This link worked for me.

